# Danny, Danny, Danny......



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh yeah, he has that I just ate a sock look on his face for sure. Poor thing I hope his belly feels better soon.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so glad he has you! Our Samson loves socks too. Fortunately he doesn't eat them. He just carries them around and wags his tail.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Oh Danny Boy...Oh Danny Boy ...I wonder if Danny is related to Biscuit, who is my resident sock, underwear, facecloth, glove, etc, eater. I have lost count on how many things he has eaten and either puked up or pooped out--he puked up a $20 dollar bill once . We are very careful (even the kids have learned not to leave small cloth items around or the next time they see it it will be in a pile of puke or poop). 

Last spring, when I was cleaning the backyard of the collection of winter-poops, I lost count at 20 socks and other assorted items, in the poops and a song began to form in my head as I picked up all the poop...

Sing it to the tune of "99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall"

_"21 socks in the poop in the yard_
_21 socks in the poop..._
_bag it up and throw it away..._
_20 more socks in the poop in the yard"_

Here is my boy Biscuit , I think he looks like Danny, don't you? 

Please pretend you don't notice my "vintage 1970's" counter top....hahahaha! It will be back in style soon, I'm sure.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Buscuit has the exact same expression as Danny! It's the "what are we going to do next?" look. I swear Danny has ADD!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

We have a Golden named DannyBoy and he likes to eat things too. Maybe I should change his name to solve that? LOL

Good thing he doesn't eat socks... he loves leaves... and small rocks... he will spit it out when I say "off." 

Yes, it's good these dogs have very observant mamas... I am glad we adopted our DannyBoy. 

Good luck with your sock-eater.

Lisa W


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

fostermom said:


> I swear Danny has ADD!


Haha...that is what my friend, Carol, says about Biscuit when she comes to visit...."It's like he has ADD or something". She is just about the only one of my friends who will laugh at him while she says it...she loves him...other people just want him to go outside :uhoh: while they visit.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Haha...that is what my friend, Carol, says about Biscuit when she comes to visit...."It's like he has ADD or something". She is just about the only one of my friends who will laugh at him while she says it...she loves him...other people just want him to go outside :uhoh: while they visit.


LOL! Danny brings that out in people, too. Especially if someone is wearing a skirt. He just can't resist taking a peek, and then Jasper has to see what's so interesting under there.

Lisa, maybe you are right. I was going to change Danny's name to Dudley after Dudley Do Right because he is a big dumb redhead. I also refer to him as my class clown.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are three pictures to show what a silly boy he is.

The first is the "dog sofa". I gave it away on Craigslist because I have new furniture being delivered and I am designating my leather sofa as the new dog sofa. Here is a picture I took of it the other night so I could post it.









See how Danny liked sitting on the sofa?










The sofa was picked up yesterday. Here is a picture of Danny this morning (before puking up the sock) "sitting on the sofa". LOL. This is where he would sit on the sofa when it was there.









Wow! I need to dust the ficus tree!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Poor dog is in shock over the sofa being gone. LOL He is gorgeous


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Here are three pictures to show what a silly boy he is.
> 
> The first is the "dog sofa". I gave it away on Craigslist because I have new furniture being delivered and I am designating my leather sofa as the new dog sofa. Here is a picture I took of it the other night so I could post it.
> 
> ...


 

Mom!!! Somebody stole my couch!!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That one where he is sitting on the '_invisible'_ couch reminds me of when I had part of my kitchen renovated. I had the door to the back yard moved to a different wall and the old spot where the door had been was filled in and plastered. It took my cat about a month to stop sitting in front of the wall, where the door used to be, whenever she wanted to go out.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I can surely say "been there, done that!". My 6 1/2 month old Cooper had a habit of eating socks whole. I think he's outgrown it now though.:crossfing (knocking on wood!) He hasn't eaten a sock in quite a long while. The last time, I took him to the emergencey vet so they could make him throw it up. I was so worried because he was just a few months old and I didn't want that sock to block his small intestines. The first couple of socks he threw up on his own. I've watched him like a hawk and have recently noticed that he'll either sniff and pass socks by, or play with them for a second and then put them back down. Whew!:uhoh: But I will still watch him very closely!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is adorable. I like that look of "I feel better now that I puked up that last sock". LOL I love that spirit in them but now that it can be frustrating.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I want to know how on earth they swallow this stuff! It makes me gag just thinking about it. Bailey was around 10 weeks old when he swallowed his first (and last thank goodness) sock. It came back up 3 days later. :yuck: I think "leave it" was the best thing I ever taught him! He sniffs at things on the ground but doesn't pick them up as much.

Aww, poor guy lost his couch! Too funny thats hes sitting there like that.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

OK... poor Danny looks lost without the sofa... please show us a pic of him enjoying the new leather sofa so I don't feel so bad for him. LOL

Oh... DannyBoy........

Lisa W


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Wilson has eaten more than his share of socks and dishcloths.

The funny thing is, while I was reading this thread, he came in smacking his lips. Turns out he'd gotten a good dozen fresh baked dinner rolls off the counter. Boy, are my kids mad!


----------

